# APR Software is on sale. Are you tuned yet?



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

All APR Tuning Software is 10% for the entire month of August!

*See if your vehicle is supported:*


APR ECU (Engine) Upgrades
APR TCU (Transmission) Upgrades

Hit up an APR Dealer to schedule an install.

Also, for anyone in the Continental USA, get free shipping on all APR Hardware orders of $100 or more.


----------

